# Spray painting a metal front door - what paint??



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Benjamin Moore Impervo is still available here in an oil based finish. Water based two. That is what I would use but you will probably have to get a quart. I doubt you can get a custom tinted pint. 

I would get some Penetrol if oil and Floetrol if latex acrylic to go with it to help it flow through the sprayer although it will be fine on its own. 

Unless the door is off, seems like a lot of work to tape and mask everything around it to spray just a front surface?

If you have the equipment, you could also use an auto finish in the color of your choice. I guess. It might offer better exterior UV protection. 

To be honest, if intent on spraying, you could probably do the door with a couple rattle cans of Krylon and not have to drag the equipment out and clean it up after?

Don't forget to at least spot prime if it is scratched up or the metal is likely to oxidize up through the paint.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

No matter how you paint it- good prep is insurance the paint will stay on.
Scuff sand, clean, and even use a bonding primer first.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi - If just for one side of one door, I'd be inclinded to just go with a rattle can of Rustoleum or Krylon. You can get them in virtually any color and, I've found that one of those trigger spray attachments help a LOT in getting a good finish with them.


----------



## hayman (Jul 9, 2012)

sdsester said:


> Benjamin Moore Impervo is still available here in an oil based finish. Water based two. That is what I would use but you will probably have to get a quart. I doubt you can get a custom tinted pint.
> 
> I would get some Penetrol if oil and Floetrol if latex acrylic to go with it to help it flow through the sprayer although it will be fine on its own.
> 
> ...


 
No I would just take the door off and work on it in my shop, I have an area I use for painting so its not a big deal. This door is not reallly an "outside" door, I have a little unheated and unlocked porch you walk into first then go through this door. So I could just take it off and paint it no problem. thanks


----------



## frankm1960 (Mar 16, 2011)

*painting metal door*

I'm painting my metal door too. Thing is I've sanded it right down to the metal in some spots (corners mostly) ... the rest has original primer plus a layer of latex ( I think). I tried covering those bare metal spots with a latex all surface primer but it didn't stick so well... I could easily scratch it off with my finger nail. 

So now I'm thinking I should try an oil based primer for those bare metal areas. Is this a good idea? The oil based primer does not specify metal surface anywhere on the can but is says for all surfaces.

The reason I hesitate is that if the paint doesn't dry real hard then my weather stripping around the door will stick to the paint on the door over time. That's what happened the last time I painted this door... the paint didn't seem to harden enough and reacted with the rubber weather stripping and the paint stuck to and ruined the weather stripping. I have some new weather stripping so I'd like to get it right this time. Always enough time to do it over it seems :laughing:

Any suggestions?

I was thinking of going balistic and sanding down just a half inch around the perimeter of the door where the weather stripping will come in contact with the door... then prime that with an auto body primer and then put on my latex top coat.

Is that a worse idea?

I'm stumped.


----------



## hayman (Jul 9, 2012)

That's the problem with latex paint it takes a couple months to harden up good. I painted an outside door with latex in June ... took till sometime in August I'd say till it was pretty hard. It looks great and is fine now though.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

frankm1960 said:


> I'm painting my metal door too. Thing is I've sanded it right down to the metal in some spots (corners mostly) ... the rest has original primer plus a layer of latex ( I think). I tried covering those bare metal spots with a latex all surface primer but it didn't stick so well... I could easily scratch it off with my finger nail.
> 
> So now I'm thinking I should try an oil based primer for those bare metal areas. Is this a good idea? The oil based primer does not specify metal surface anywhere on the can but is says for all surfaces.
> 
> ...


An old painter's trick is to apply a lightweight oil such as 3-in-1 to the weather stripping once your door is nice and dry. It is basically clear and as long as your door is not white won't show up on the door's finish. Might not be an ideal solution to keeping the weather stripping from sticking but it has worked for me over the years. Just pour some on an old rag and wipe it on the WS.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Gymschu said:


> An old painter's trick is to apply a lightweight oil such as 3-in-1 to the weather stripping once your door is nice and dry. It is basically clear and as long as your door is not white won't show up on the door's finish. Might not be an ideal solution to keeping the weather stripping from sticking but it has worked for me over the years. Just pour some on an old rag and wipe it on the WS.


That or WD-40 or linseed oil work for me


----------



## frankm1960 (Mar 16, 2011)

*silicon spray*

That gave me an idea to maybe spray silicon on the WS as another option to oil. I've used it on my vinyl windows to overcome friction and my car door rubber seals so they don't stick when moisture gets on them in winter and freezes.

I went balistic on my door and scraped it down to the metal just around the edges where the WS touches. I applied some oil based primer this time. If that don't work I will buy a new door


----------

